# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  CNC 4060 cùi bắp của nông dân.

## Tien Manh

Em là dân ít tiền(IT) nên ko có nhiều thời gian. Cơ khí với điện đóm thì ở mức nông dân. Chót đam mê nên đành chịu.
Show sơ qua cái dự án của em. Mong các bác góp í cho em nó hoàn thiện.

- Khung máy 4060, hôm nọ ra sông Hồng giặt quần áo thấy 1 cục lạ buộc bè chuối trôi thây hay nên vớt vào. Mở ra có đống này. Em google mới biết là máy CNC


- Cầm búa gò 1 lúc nó ra thế này. Trông xí hơn mình nghĩ.




- Tiếp theo là đồ điện. Tính cho chạy TB6560 với 3 sờ pin 300w cho bốc lửa. Lại đi với sông vậy.




- Sau cả năm trời đấu đá, chập cháy tóe lửa. Kết hợp cả đồ lắp ghép mô hình kỹ thuật của tụi lớp 5 vào thì nó ra cái của nợ dở ông dở thằng này.



- Sau khi lắp xong thấy máy chạy như rùa nên em chuyển sang dùng alpha servo hay step gì đó.


- Mặt bắt step vào máy size 57, alpha sẹc xi lại size 60. Nên em gá tạm cái Dam cao su của step size 57 vào. Vừa giảm rung. Vừa chuyển từ 57 lên 60.



Tạm thời thế. Up cái video cho nó sống động. Xem ảnh mãi cũng nhàm. Máy cỏ chỉ dám chạy F7000. Chạy thử F15000 1 lúc driver báo quá tải. Chắc thụt thò nhiều quá em nó ko chịu được.




P/S: Topic mang tính giải trí cao. Các cụ chém nhẹ, giải trí thôi ạ
Còn tiếp.....

----------

biết tuốt, conga, diy1102, duonghoang, nhatson, Ryan, Tuấn, writewin

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Tien Manh nhún kinh thế nhỉ..  :Big Grin: 
 Hôm rồi đ][cj bổ túc tý alpha, máu lại nổi lên mặt rồi, định hôm nào kiếm 3 bộ về nghiên cứu, mà nghe giang hồ đồn thổi cũng đắt đỏ lắm..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

@ Tien Manh :
 Thấy có 3 con spindle 300w, có để lại cho tớ được 1 bộ ngay và luôn không. Đang cần cực gấp!
  Nếu chko bán thì cho mượn đỡ...

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ chế luôn cả cái chắn bụi bằng teflon cho vít me trục z à ? có hơi cứng không ợ ?

----------


## nhatson

em đang thắc mắc là hơi nóng tủ điện sẽ thoát ra theo đường nào

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em thấy phía trên có mấy cái lỗ rồi mà...

----------


## thuhanoi

Hôm qua rảnh rỗi vẽ và cho chạy cái này trên máy anh em với máy bác mạnh:

kết quả gãy mũi 1 con dao hehe và gần hư cây thước kẹp

----------


## diy1102

> Cụ chế luôn cả cái chắn bụi bằng teflon cho vít me trục z à ? có hơi cứng không ợ ?


Vitme tq nó có sẵn bác ạ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## ít nói

> Hôm qua rảnh rỗi vẽ và cho chạy cái này trên máy anh em với máy bác mạnh:
> 
> kết quả gãy mũi 1 con dao hehe và gần hư cây thước kẹp


2 con cùng 1 mẹ mà hí hí sao của pác đc có 2m/p là sao

----------


## CKD

Hic hic... hình như có hơi của PlanetCNC thì phải  :Wink:

----------


## Tien Manh

> em đang thắc mắc là hơi nóng tủ điện sẽ thoát ra theo đường nào


Bên sườn gần cái quạt lớn có lỗ rồi à. Tủ đồ chơi mà bác. Cái chuẩn bị lắp em sẽ làm tốt hơn. Em ko có kinh nghiệm làm tủ điện. Mong các cụ chỉ giáo. Hiện tại đồ của em có như sau.
- 1 biến áp xuyến 110v 10A to vật. Ko cách ly
- 3 Driver Alpha xì tep ASD24AA
- Biến tần 1,5kw.
- BOB Planet CNC ruồi muỗi ko tính

Em có thắc mắc là có nên lắp 1 bộ khởi động từ như này ko 220v=>khởi động từ=>biến áp
1 câu hỏi nữa em muốn lắp 1 cái đồng hồ đo vol cho cái biến áp. Mấy cái đồng hồ kim ở tủ điện ve chai đầy ngoài chợ trời câu thẳng vô là chạy hay phải qua trở ko ạ

----------


## Tien Manh

> Hic hic... hình như có hơi của PlanetCNC thì phải


Vâng, em ngán LPT lắm. Chơi cái này với AKZ250 thôi. Giờ thì em dùng planet thôi. Rẻ với tiện. Phần mềm dễ dùng và ổn định. Cái tủ ve chai phía trên chạy hoài ko nhiễu à. Em ko nối mas chút nào luôn. Kể cả chuyển sang dùng biến tần + spin 1,5kw.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Vâng, em ngán LPT lắm. Chơi cái này với AKZ250 thôi. Giờ thì em dùng planet thôi. Rẻ với tiện. Phần mềm dễ dùng và ổn định. Cái tủ ve chai phía trên chạy hoài ko nhiễu à. Em ko nối mas chút nào luôn. Kể cả chuyển sang dùng biến tần + spin 1,5kw.


 Bác Mạnh hôm nao bổ túc cho em cái planet đi, có khi em chuyển sang dùng th]r xem thế nào. Em yêu khoa học mà. Hỏi thêm bác là cái mạch nếu mình làm lấy thì có ôn định không? hay nhất thiết phải mua của nó, còn key thì em sẵn sàng mua ah

----------


## Tien Manh

> Bác Mạnh hôm nao bổ túc cho em cái planet đi, có khi em chuyển sang dùng th]r xem thế nào. Em yêu khoa học mà. Hỏi thêm bác là cái mạch nếu mình làm lấy thì có ôn định không? hay nhất thiết phải mua của nó, còn key thì em sẵn sàng mua ah


Bo làm thì em chưa chạy thử máy bao giờ. Chỉ để test với cắm vào máy code nghịch mấy cái phần mở rộng. Có bác phonglepk đã chạy thử cả ngày không có vấn đề gì. 

Còn board mua thì thấy bọn tàu nó dí dùi cui điện phía trên con pic, nổ tạch tạch. Rồi nó lôi hàn điện ra hàn cục sắt gần BOB. Em ko biết việc này có gây nhiễu hay không. Bác nào rành chỉ giáo. Đồ sẵn anh rửa luôn 1 cái mà hàn. Hehe. Xin cụ thuhanoi cái layout. Cụ ấy vẽ đẹp và đầy đủ lắm.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## anhxco

> Bo làm thì em chưa chạy thử máy bao giờ. Chỉ để test với cắm vào máy code nghịch mấy cái phần mở rộng. Có bác phonglepk đã chạy thử cả ngày không có vấn đề gì. 
> 
> Còn board mua thì thấy bọn tàu nó dí dùi cui điện phía trên con pic, nổ tạch tạch. Rồi nó lôi hàn điện ra hàn cục sắt gần BOB. Em ko biết việc này có gây nhiễu hay không. Bác nào rành chỉ giáo. Đồ sẵn anh rửa luôn 1 cái mà hàn. Hehe. Xin cụ thuhanoi cái layout. Cụ ấy vẽ đẹp và đầy đủ lắm.


nghe hấp dẫn hỉ, board đấy giờ tầm bao nhiêu cụ Manh?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bo làm thì em chưa chạy thử máy bao giờ. Chỉ để test với cắm vào máy code nghịch mấy cái phần mở rộng. Có bác phonglepk đã chạy thử cả ngày không có vấn đề gì. 
> 
> Còn board mua thì thấy bọn tàu nó dí dùi cui điện phía trên con pic, nổ tạch tạch. Rồi nó lôi hàn điện ra hàn cục sắt gần BOB. Em ko biết việc này có gây nhiễu hay không. Bác nào rành chỉ giáo. Đồ sẵn anh rửa luôn 1 cái mà hàn. Hehe. Xin cụ thuhanoi cái layout. Cụ ấy vẽ đẹp và đầy đủ lắm.


Mình thì ngược lại, bo chế để chạy máy bo mua để nghịch, mà bo chế chạy tốt không nhiễu nhương gì cả.

----------


## conga

Quả này của tq hay của tầu vậy bác. Nguyên chiếc luôn á, 2 pin chạy êm ru, loại ko chổi than vs loại chổi than thì thằng nào hơn bác nhể. 2 còn 2 em chổi than nữa.
P/S e gặp ng yêu bác rồi nhá...bác cẩn thận cho em cái.. :Cool:

----------


## jimmyli

@thuhanoi: không biết chân ext của nó để làm gì anh nhỉ? Board anh chạy rất ngon nhưng có điều khoảng cách giữa rơ le và tụ với domino hơi nhỏ nên k vừa  :Big Grin:  cảm ơn anh vì board mạch hi vọng có phiên bản cải tiến cho ae sau hưởng sái  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Mình thì ngược lại, bo chế để chạy máy bo mua để nghịch, mà bo chế chạy tốt không nhiễu nhương gì cả.


 Vụ này chắc lại nhờ bác thuhanoi rồi, em lười cái khoản vẽ quá, bác cho em xin cái sơ đồ nguyên lý với cái layout được không bác? Em thử nghiên cứu xem có thành công không (theo ý tưởng của em ah).

----------


## thuhanoi

@Jim: ext là để đem cái nút reset ra ngoài cho thuận tiện nếu cần
@NgocAnh: Mình không có vẽ mạch nguyên lý, còn mạch đây bác:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/da...5cz/Planet.rar

----------

ngocanhld2802, Tien Manh

----------


## solero

> Hôm qua rảnh rỗi vẽ và cho chạy cái này trên máy anh em với máy bác mạnh:
> 
> kết quả gãy mũi 1 con dao hehe và gần hư cây thước kẹp


Bác dùng dao gì?
PS: Nhìn nick quen quen, bác có chơi với bác Camry bên VNAV không ạ?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác dùng dao gì?
> PS: Nhìn nick quen quen, bác có chơi với bác Camry bên VNAV không ạ?


Em dung dao khắc kim loại mũi 3 cạnh tam giác nhọn đó bác nhưng nó bị mẻ đầu rồi nên nó vậy.
Còn chữ đó là do cảm hung thôi bác

----------


## Tien Manh

> @Jim: ext là để đem cái nút reset ra ngoài cho thuận tiện nếu cần
> @NgocAnh: Mình không có vẽ mạch nguyên lý, còn mạch đây bác:
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/da...5cz/Planet.rar


Cụ vẽ bằng phần mềm gì vậy ạ

----------


## thuhanoi

Print Layout bác

----------


## Tien Manh

> Print Layout bác


Phải cái này ko cụ
http://sourceforge.net/projects/pcb/

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Print Layout bác


 Bác thuhanoi ah, em gửi  lời xin lỗi bác qua tin nhắn mà hòm thư của bác đã đầy nên không đến được.
 Cái kẹp dao  hôm nay đã vào đến ĐN, bác bớt chút thời gian qua lấy giúp em nhé. 
  Ps : xin lỗi mượn Topic để nhắn tin.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác thuhanoi ah, em gửi  lời xin lỗi bác qua tin nhắn mà hòm thư của bác đã đầy nên không đến được.
>  Cái kẹp dao  hôm nay đã vào đến ĐN, bác bớt chút thời gian qua lấy giúp em nhé. 
>   Ps : xin lỗi mượn Topic để nhắn tin.


Cám ơn bác Ngọc ANh,
 Mình viết hơi ẩu tý *Sprint-Layout 5.0* nhé

----------

ít nói, Tien Manh

----------


## Tien Manh

Cập nhập tình hình dự án cho đỡ ế. Dạo này bị ngăn sông cấm chợ nên mua đồ khó quá.

Do không muốn cắt dây zin của alpha step. Cắt xong lại đấu đấu nối nối. Vừa mất thẩm mỹ vừa mất công. Nên em mua đám này về.


Ngàm bấm các loại


Đầu jack


Đầu thử bấm cái xem






Thêm chống nhiễu cho nguy hiểm


Sau khi cầm búa đập đập 1 lúc. Tạm thời thế này. Chưa ưng lắm nhưgn kệ. Còn thiếu mấy thứ nữa cuối tuần hoàn thiện nốt.

----------

ngocanhld2802, ngocpham, ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh em bây giờ chảnh thiệt, chưa thấy xác máy ra sao mà chỉ thấy cái tủ điện toàn dùng vexta anpha step là thấy level hơi bị cao cao rồi đó nha...

----------

Tien Manh

----------


## Tien Manh

> Anh em bây giờ chảnh thiệt, chưa thấy xác máy ra sao mà chỉ thấy cái tủ điện toàn dùng vexta anpha step là thấy level hơi bị cao cao rồi đó nha...


Xác nó ở phần 1 đó anh. Visme tàu nên chạy nghe hồi bi nhức cả tai @@

----------


## thuhanoi

Oh, kìm bấm đẹp quá, khi nào nhập, nhập giúp luôn 1 em nhé

----------

Tien Manh

----------


## ít nói

> Anh em bây giờ chảnh thiệt, chưa thấy xác máy ra sao mà chỉ thấy cái tủ điện toàn dùng vexta anpha step là thấy level hơi bị cao cao rồi đó nha...


trấn 1 con béo nhất pác gửi đó giờ đòi hắn ko trả . @ manh trả con đít sắt đây

----------


## Tien Manh

> trấn 1 con béo nhất pác gửi đó giờ đòi hắn ko trả . @ manh trả con đít sắt đây


Nó đang ngồi vênh mõm trên trục Z đó :3

----------


## Tien Manh

> Oh, kìm bấm đẹp quá, khi nào nhập, nhập giúp luôn 1 em nhé


Hỏi thăm pác itnoi kìa. Đang dư 1 cái đó

----------


## ngocpham

Đúng thứ em đang cần. Bác chỉ cho em chỗ bán đầu nối & jack cắm nhé.
Thanks

----------


## Tien Manh

> Đúng thứ em đang cần. Bác chỉ cho em chỗ bán đầu nối & jack cắm nhé.
> Thanks


Em cũng đỏ mắt mới thấy. Ở VN ko có đâu ợ. Em mua taobao. Cho bác nào tò mò thì đầu 2 đầu jack có mã là 5557 và 5558, 2 đầu cos có mã là 5556 và 5559

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Cập nhập tình hình dự án cho đỡ ế. Dạo này bị ngăn sông cấm chợ nên mua đồ khó quá.
> 
> Do không muốn cắt dây zin của alpha step. Cắt xong lại đấu đấu nối nối. Vừa mất thẩm mỹ vừa mất công. Nên em mua đám này về.
> 
> 
> Ngàm bấm các loại


 Bác Mạnh ship giúp em một bộ này nhé. Em đặt hàng bác luôn nhé

----------


## ahdvip

> Em cũng đỏ mắt mới thấy. Ở VN ko có đâu ợ. Em mua taobao. Cho bác nào tò mò thì đầu 2 đầu jack có mã là 5557 và 5558, 2 đầu cos có mã là 5556 và 5559


Anh còn dư nhiều không bán lại cho em 10 bộ với. Đang thiếu món này, mua để giành luôn. Với lại cho em links taobao của nó được không anh. Thanks anh!

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hỏi thăm pác itnoi kìa. Đang dư 1 cái đó


Hi , bao nhiêu vậy bác

----------


## anhxco

> Anh còn dư nhiều không bán lại cho em 10 bộ với. Đang thiếu món này, mua để giành luôn. Với lại cho em links taobao của nó được không anh. Thanks anh!


hay mấy ae đang ký mua luôn lần cho nó tiện nhỉ?

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ít nói

> Cập nhập tình hình dự án cho đỡ ế. Dạo này bị ngăn sông cấm chợ nên mua đồ khó quá.
> 
> Do không muốn cắt dây zin của alpha step. Cắt xong lại đấu đấu nối nối. Vừa mất thẩm mỹ vừa mất công. Nên em mua đám này về.
> Đính kèm 4679
> 
> Ngàm bấm các loại
> Đính kèm 4680
> 
> Đầu jack
> ...


sao kìm của mình giống bạn. Đám đầu đực cái giống. đầu cos giống mà bấm cái nào toét cái đó . trời ơi

----------


## thuhanoi

Nhanh nhanh lên, cho máy chạy tạm, làm cái bệ đặt cái biến áp lên cho nó ra dáng GG gì đó chứ bác M

----------


## ít nói

cha này lấy kit đã 3 tháng nay đủ đồ 2 tháng rồi tới giờ cũng chỉ làm được chừng đó  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ahdvip

Em tìm ra links rồi đây, anh em nào mua thì cho em ké với.

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...ucket=9#detail

----------


## ga_cnc

bấm đầu cos thì dùng kiềm khác, kiềm này dùng để bấm kim, em có 1 cây mua hơn 4 trăm ngàn mà không ưng ý lắm, chỉ bấm cỡ to to thôi, bé không bấm được, cây này thay được đầu bấm lun, thiệt là hay quá đi  :Wink:  giờ không lẽ mua thêm ta, xi nghĩ, xi nghĩ  :Confused:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Em tìm ra links rồi đây, anh em nào mua thì cho em ké với.
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...ucket=9#detail


 Cái bộ kìm bấm mà bác, còn đầu cos thì các dạng thể loại trong nước đều có mà bác ơi...

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Các bác tổng hợp đi, em thấy nhu cầu là cần thiết rồi, Bác Mạnh lên tiếng đi để anh em còn ... hùn $

----------


## ít nói

May mắn mình trữ ít hê hê . kìm có giắc có apha lại ko có bộ nào

----------


## CKD

Ai mua thì cho em ké 1 bộ kềm nhé.. cũng có nhiều nhưng chưa ưng ý lắm lắm.... ---> chán vì bấm nó xấu xí kinh, nhất là mấy cái dạng kim nhỏ thế này.

----------


## elenercom

Các bác choc tôi ké một bộ với. Tình trạng giống bác CKD. Thanks

----------


## Tien Manh

Hự hự.  Thế đếch mà cái kìm lại đăt hàng thế. Loại này loại đểu và rẻ thôi mà các bác. Xịn toàn 7-8 củ  :Smile: ).

Nhân tiện về kìm để em giải thích thêm. Như cái ảnh ở trên các bác thấy có 2 loại ngàm. 1 loại ngàm bằng thép(cái màu có ngàm màu trắng bên trái). Loại này ngàm nó cắt dây từ thép. Loại ngàm màu đen thì là bằng thép đúc nên ko mịn và đẹp như ngàm thép cắt dây. Giá thì em có ngàm thép cắt dây đắt gần gấp đôi. Cái ngàm đắt hơn cả cái kìm.

Về chất lượng thì bấm xong em thấy như nhau. Chấp nhận được trong giá tiền của nó.

Phổ biến chút về các loại ngàm cấm cos. Đảm bảo 90% các bác từ trước đến giờ dùng sai. Nhất là với cos tròn có vỏ bọc nhựa.

Nhìn ảnh demo của nó còn xấu hơn mình bấm.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Tien Manh

> Cái bộ kìm bấm mà bác, còn đầu cos thì các dạng thể loại trong nước đều có mà bác ơi...


Ở VN mua đâu anh. Em tìm đỏ mắt ko thấy à.

----------


## Tien Manh

> Các bác tổng hợp đi, em thấy nhu cầu là cần thiết rồi, Bác Mạnh lên tiếng đi để anh em còn ... hùn $


Giờ mua hàng hơi chuối. Để em trôi có dễ không mới dám nhận.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Sau khi trao đổi với bác Mạnh, Bác Mạnh đã tạm thời từ chối vụ này, nên em quyết định tự thân vận động. Em đã quyết bộ này, bác nào có máu đam mê "tool" cùng em để em ship về một thể  :Big Grin: 
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...id=40854680773

----------

anhxco, Tien Manh

----------


## Tien Manh

> Sau khi trao đổi với bác Mạnh, Bác Mạnh đã tạm thời từ chối vụ này, nên em quyết định tự thân vận động. Em đã quyết bộ này, bác nào có máu đam mê "tool" cùng em để em ship về một thể 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...id=40854680773


Bộ này ngon. Thích nhất cái hotswap. Đáp ứng được hết nhu cầu làm tủ điện rồi. Nhưng để làm điện tử thiếu 1 cái đầu nhỏ. Mã 01B. Bấm cos 2mm. Tuy nhiên ko cần thiết. Bấm chung với cái 2,54mm cũng được  :Big Grin:

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## CKD

Em đang dùng:
30J & 04WFL thì không có gì phàn nàn.
03BC thì bấm không ra hồn gì cả  :Wink: 
ngoài ra còn một mớ kềm các kiểu khác..

----------


## anhxco

> Em đang dùng:
> 30J & 04WFL thì không có gì phàn nàn.
> 03BC thì bấm không ra hồn gì cả 
> ngoài ra còn một mớ kềm các kiểu khác..


Cái này à bác CKD:
http://www.sieuthithietbi.com/san-ph...-30j-4359.sttb

----------


## anhxco

> Sau khi trao đổi với bác Mạnh, Bác Mạnh đã tạm thời từ chối vụ này, nên em quyết định tự thân vận động. Em đã quyết bộ này, bác nào có máu đam mê "tool" cùng em để em ship về một thể 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...id=40854680773


Ngon quá bác, để coi lại tình hình tài chính, hichic

----------


## Tien Manh

> Cái này à bác CKD:
> http://www.sieuthithietbi.com/san-ph...-30j-4359.sttb


Hầu hết sản phẩm kìm cos của bọn này đều không có hàng.

----------


## Tien Manh

Cập nhập tình hình dự án cho đỡ chán. Spin ko có nên em phang tạm bàng laser.



Do driver alpha step có nhiều cái in/out khá hay ho. Nên em quyết định ngâm cứu 1 cái mạch để break out cái tín hiệu in/out đó. Ví dụ khi có alarm thì estop luôn. Để đảm bảo phản hối vòng kín. Bác nào chọc khoản này rồi cho em ít kinh nghiệm

----------


## elenercom

Mềnh chủ yếu quan tấm cái loại 03BC thôi, các loại khác tạm ổn rồi. Theo kinh nghiệm của mềnh thì nên mua loại tốt ( đắt chút không sao), loại rẻ tiền bóp mấy cái là ngoác hết cả mồm ra là vứt.

----------


## Tien Manh

> Mềnh chủ yếu quan tấm cái loại 03BC thôi, các loại khác tạm ổn rồi. Theo kinh nghiệm của mềnh thì nên mua loại tốt ( đắt chút không sao), loại rẻ tiền bóp mấy cái là ngoác hết cả mồm ra là vứt.


Loại đó cứ chọn loại ngàm thép trắng. Đắt thì cùng tầm 300k loại thường. Các bác chứ tổng hợp lại xem. Loại cao cấp thì theo bác Ngọc Anh. Loại thường thì để em xem nếu nhiều thì em mua giúp các bác. Nhưng nói trước là dạo này tắc biên nên hàng về sẽ lâu  :Smile: .

----------

anhxco, elenercom, ngocanhld2802, thuhanoi

----------


## Tien Manh

Nhân tiện làm board break out cho alpha step. Cái bể ngâm mạch in ở nhà bị vỡ do chuột với mèo. Với dán bằng silicon khi nhiệt độ cao nó hay rỉ nước quá. Nên định đầu tư luôn em này. Anh Ngọc Anh cho em ý kiến.

----------


## anhxco

> Loại đó cứ chọn loại ngàm thép trắng. Đắt thì cùng tầm 300k loại thường. Các bác chứ tổng hợp lại xem. Loại cao cấp thì theo bác Ngọc Anh. Loại thường thì để em xem nếu nhiều thì em mua giúp các bác. Nhưng nói trước là dạo này tắc biên nên hàng về sẽ lâu .


Bác ngâm cứu thử, e thì lâu lâu mới dùng nên bác cứ thấy dùng đc là ok rồi. E ké 1 cái!

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Nhân tiện làm board break out cho alpha step. Cái bể ngâm mạch in ở nhà bị vỡ do chuột với mèo. Với dán bằng silicon khi nhiệt độ cao nó hay rỉ nước quá. Nên định đầu tư luôn em này. Anh Ngọc Anh cho em ý kiến.


 Con này ngon, ở nhà em đang có 2 bộ, một bộ đã dùng rồi, còn một bộ mới nguyên trong hộp. Nếu bác thích dùng thì qua em lấy luôn, đỡ phải đường biên cho mệt  :Big Grin: , giá bác tìm bên ấy thế nào, em để đúng như thế ( free ship).

----------


## conga

Cái này của tầu phải ko bác, nhìn thì có sục, có sưởi, thích hợp vs em NaS2O8, hoặc Fecl3..hơn là HCL or H2SO4.
Giá bác mua bn thế.

----------


## Tien Manh

> Cái này của tầu phải ko bác, nhìn thì có sục, có sưởi, thích hợp vs em NaS2O8, hoặc Fecl3..hơn là HCL or H2SO4.
> Giá bác mua bn thế.


Của đài loan bác ơi. Bể đúc nguyên khối mica. Chỉ nên dùng muối Na thôi. Loại FeCl sau sẽ bị ám màu nâu. Vì là nhựa.

----------

conga

----------


## biết tuốt

các bác đại gia  thừa tiền thế , em cứ sục cá với cái hộp nhựa vuông là oke  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   nhìn thì cũng đẹp mắt hơn như được vài bữa như nhau

----------


## conga

> các bác đại gia  thừa tiền thế , em cứ sục cá với cái hộp nhựa vuông là oke   nhìn thì cũng đẹp mắt hơn như được vài bữa như nhau


Đâu bác, em cũng sục cá đây,  :Smile: ) có cái này vẫn hơn chứ bác, nó có phần sưởi kìa, có nó xúc tác ăn mòn nhanh hơn.chắc hút nửa điếu thuốc là cũng xong khoản ăn mòn.
Máy của mấy cậu sv xong chưa bác, bác còn cây vitme nào ,em đang cần 2 cây dài 300 và 350 phi 10 hoặc 12, bước 2 trở lên.Có bác INbox em phát nhé.

----------


## Tien Manh

> Đâu bác, em cũng sục cá đây, ) có cái này vẫn hơn chứ bác, nó có phần sưởi kìa, có nó xúc tác ăn mòn nhanh hơn.chắc hút nửa điếu thuốc là cũng xong khoản ăn mòn.
> Máy của mấy cậu sv xong chưa bác, bác còn cây vitme nào ,em đang cần 2 cây dài 300 và 350 phi 10 hoặc 12, bước 2 trở lên.Có bác INbox em phát nhé.


Visme nhỏ thế em ko có. Con 3 em bước 5 phi 16 thôi. Dài 280. Hành trình khoảng 150. Với 1 ít ray trượt tròn với block dài nữa.

----------


## Tien Manh

> các bác đại gia  thừa tiền thế , em cứ sục cá với cái hộp nhựa vuông là oke   nhìn thì cũng đẹp mắt hơn như được vài bữa như nhau


Như vậy ko ngồi lắc thì nó cũng lâu lắm. Ko xúc tác nhiệt nữa càng lâu.

----------


## conga

> Visme nhỏ thế em ko có. Con 3 em bước 5 phi 16 thôi. Dài 280. Hành trình khoảng 150. Với 1 ít ray trượt tròn với block dài nữa.


3 em đó dài như nhau à bác. inbox cho em giá đã nhé, để trưa đi làm tranh thủ ghé qua nhà đo phát. OK em lấy

----------


## ít nói

> Con này ngon, ở nhà em đang có 2 bộ, một bộ đã dùng rồi, còn một bộ mới nguyên trong hộp. Nếu bác thích dùng thì qua em lấy luôn, đỡ phải đường biên cho mệt , giá bác tìm bên ấy thế nào, em để đúng như thế ( free ship).


mạch thì cần gì thế . mình dùng câu dây trên tấm bìa rồi vo nó lại đổ keo silicon kín mít là xong mấy pác vẽ vời ngâm với chả phay :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> mạch thì cần gì thế . mình dùng câu dây trên tấm bìa rồi vo nó lại đổ keo silicon kín mít là xong mấy pác vẽ vời ngâm với chả phay


 Ái chà, ông ít nói này có phát minh mới này, đã đăng ký bản quyền chưa, làm đoạn video clip cho anh em ngưỡng mộ nhé :v :v :v

----------


## nhatson

> mạch thì cần gì thế . mình dùng câu dây trên tấm bìa rồi vo nó lại đổ keo silicon kín mít là xong mấy pác vẽ vời ngâm với chả phay


cái này gọi là level cao, dành cho nghệ nhân, thứ dân như cở em thì cứ phải ăn mòn cụ it noi ơi









http://www.elm-chan.org/works/pcmp/report.html

----------

ít nói, Tien Manh

----------


## nhatson

http://www.elm-chan.org/works/mp3/report_e.html

----------

conga, duonghoang

----------


## conga

> http://www.elm-chan.org/works/mp3/report_e.html


Cao thủ đầu mưng mủ, quả SMD dán mà câu đồng quả kia thì em nể rồi!

----------


## CKD

Cái cụ trên www.elm-chan.org này thì em xin bái làm lão sư cụ của cụ.
Tập tẹo điện điện tử & biết internet thì đã mò ra cụ. Phần lớn cụ ấy toàn hàn dây với bad.. cái này e bó tay, lúc trước mà analog thì còn câu dây, mạch bìa cứng, bad bằng vỏ lon sửa bò. Khi biết rới IC thì có chơi với breakboard, prototype thì tiến bộ hơn chút, dùng board lưới rồi câu dây. Nhưng phức tạp cở vầy.. toàn đi thuê làm mạch rồi test xong bỏ thôi.

À! bác này hình như cũng là tác giả của ELM DC servo thì phải.. cái này với UHU servo hình như là 1.

----------


## ít nói

> Ái chà, ông ít nói này có phát minh mới này, đã đăng ký bản quyền chưa, làm đoạn video clip cho anh em ngưỡng mộ nhé :v :v :v



sử dụng tốt nghe hay thậm chí còn chả thèm phải mạch làm gì cho khổ . chuẩn bị bỏ nghề làm phíp đồng thôi

----------

anhcos, mig21, ngocanhld2802, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

it nói , cái mạch cho tai nghe chú làm hả ? nhìn mỹ thuật dữ ta , nghe hay thế thì có bán không , thử 1 phát xem.

----------


## anhxco

> it nói , cái mạch cho tai nghe chú làm hả ? nhìn mỹ thuật dữ ta , nghe hay thế thì có bán không , thử 1 phát xem.


Làm thử 1 con chơi đi bác Nam!

http://www.instructables.com/id/Crys...ifier/?lang=pt

----------

conga, Gamo

----------


## ít nói

> it nói , cái mạch cho tai nghe chú làm hả ? nhìn mỹ thuật dữ ta , nghe hay thế thì có bán không , thử 1 phát xem.


lúc mới xong đồng oánh bóng nhẫy trông còn long lanh cơ cụ à. có đáng nhiu đâu mà bán cả mới đó hết tầm 15k . nó dành cho tai nghe tuy nhiên có thể thay con LM khác để nó thành amply mini đánh với loa mini điện thoại cũng hay ho rứa

----------


## Tien Manh

> Làm thử 1 con chơi đi bác Nam!
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Crys...ifier/?lang=pt


Rất tò mò cái công nghệ đổ mica như này. Cái này mà đổ vào mạch TB giữ bản quyền thì chất phải biết :v:v:v

----------


## conga

> Rất tò mò cái công nghệ đổ mica như này. Cái này mà đổ vào mạch TB giữ bản quyền thì chất phải biết :v:v:v


Giữ vào niềm tin bác nhá, đổ thế vẫn nhìn xuyên được, chụp lại, chỉnh tỷ lệ đưa lên thằng Spinlayout thì em sao chép giống bản thật lên đến 99%  :Smile: ) ka ka!

----------


## lekimhung

Cái này hay nha, mua cái Nokia cổ về lấy cái board đúc là quá đã luôn. Chấp bác conga ngồi copy mấy cái tết cũng chưa ra à.

----------

conga

----------


## conga

> Cái này hay nha, mua cái Nokia cổ về lấy cái board đúc là quá đã luôn. Chấp bác conga ngồi copy mấy cái tết cũng chưa ra à.


Bác định cho em Xuân này con không về à, board nhiều lớp thì em chịu , sao chép mạch 1 lớp đơn giản thôi bác ợ, đợt trước em đặt mạch kêu người ta phủ đen chứ ko phủ xanh gì cả, cũng hơi khó vẽ lại đấy bác. Tinh mắt nhìn nghiêng mới phát hiện đc, còn chụp ảnh thì chỗ nào cũng giống chỗ nào hết.

----------


## nhatson

> Đính kèm 4773
> sử dụng tốt nghe hay thậm chí còn chả thèm phải mạch làm gì cho khổ . chuẩn bị bỏ nghề làm phíp đồng thôi


món này mà thành xu thế tiêu dùng, máy CNC nhà ta xép xó  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

@ Nhat Son  ít nhất cái khung đổ keo cũng phải phay hình dáng thì xài phay cnc thôi à... ông nói vậy mai nhờ admin đổi tên diễn đàn luôn cho kịp xu thế.

----------


## Gamo

> Làm thử 1 con chơi đi bác Nam!
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Crys...ifier/?lang=pt


Cái này chạy nóng có làm nóng chảy mica từ bên trong ko?

----------


## CBNN

a Nam ui , cái này không dùng CNC nhé , khuôn đúc bằng giấy hoặc cái gì mềm mỏng cho dễ bóc ah .
các bác tham khảo đây ah , quy trình không khó lắm , khó là kiếm nguyên liệu với cái lò ở 1m53s đó  :Cool:

----------

anhcos

----------


## Tien Manh

> a Nam ui , cái này không dùng CNC nhé , khuôn đúc bằng giấy hoặc cái gì mềm mỏng cho dễ bóc ah .
> các bác tham khảo đây ah , quy trình không khó lắm , khó là kiếm nguyên liệu với cái lò ở 1m53s đó


Hý hửng nhấn vào tưởng DIY. Ra là của How it made  :Frown:

----------


## Tien Manh

Update tiếp. Mỗi cuối tuần vặn đc 2 con ốc. Dạo này lười quá. Sắp tiến hóa ngược thành khỉ mất rồi.
Đám công tắc hành trình mua 100k 1 cái. Thằng khựa bảo chính xác đến 0,01mm. Mình lẩm bẩm 0.01 cái mả cha anh Đào nhà mày -_-.
Hơi lạ là nó chỉ có 2 dây. Bình trường transitor là 3 dây. Ko hiểu loại này là thế nào. Nhôm đồng sắt vụn em nó chơi hết. Dí gần 2mm là active.



Tiếp theo test limit. Tại X=0 thì limit bật. Kết quả khá bất ngờ. Hóa ra chinh xác đến tầm 0,01mm thật.



Tiện mua được cái đồng hồ so 100k. Thử so trục Y. Sau khi đã chỉnh bù rơ bằng phần mềm. Chắc là bù rơ cho cả cả đồng hồ so luôn  :Mad: 



Mời các cụ ném đá ạ.

----------


## CKD

2 dây thì nó kiểu này bác ạ!

----------


## Tien Manh

> 2 dây thì nó kiểu này bác ạ!


Cái sensor nó là cái gì đó cụ. Cảm biến kim loại ạ?

----------


## Nam CNC

so đồng hồ mới có 1 chiều à , cho lún qua điểm 0 luôn sau đó trả về thì sẽ thấy nó lệch liền hehehe , chứ so 1 chiều đó thì cỡ gì nó cũng trở về điểm 0 thôi. Cho chạy bước nhích 1% , 0.1 ,1mm xem đúng không .
chỉnh tôc độ 5mm/min xem kim đồng hồ sẽ biết độ rung của động cơ như thế nào để tìm ra chế độ chạy chuẩn. Còn nhiều nhiều món , các bác khui ra em chỉ tiếp.

----------


## Tien Manh

> so đồng hồ mới có 1 chiều à , cho lún qua điểm 0 luôn sau đó trả về thì sẽ thấy nó lệch liền hehehe , chứ so 1 chiều đó thì cỡ gì nó cũng trở về điểm 0 thôi. Cho chạy bước nhích 1% , 0.1 ,1mm xem đúng không .
> chỉnh tôc độ 5mm/min xem kim đồng hồ sẽ biết độ rung của động cơ như thế nào để tìm ra chế độ chạy chuẩn. Còn nhiều nhiều món , các bác khui ra em chỉ tiếp.


Hí hí, moi đc ít bí kíp của bác Nam. Để cuối tuần em thử coi sao  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CKD

Thì cái mà bác Tiến Mạnh mua được đó.. nó gọi là sensor hay tiệm cận cho bình dân.
- loại bác mua thì tiệm cận chính xác hơn vì khi có kim loại tiến về gần tới mức nào đó thì nó cảm biến được. Khoảng cách phụ thuộc vào bản chất kim loại & kích thước.

----------


## Tuấn

> 2 dây thì nó kiểu này bác ạ!


Bác cho em hỏi cái dash2 là cái gì vậy ạ ? cái 1k nó là cái gì vay ? phải đấu thêm khi lắp sensor hay nó có sẵn hả bác ? độ chính xác cái này được bao nhiêu ạ ?

----------


## Tien Manh

> Thì cái mà bác Tiến Mạnh mua được đó.. nó gọi là sensor hay tiệm cận cho bình dân.
> - loại bác mua thì tiệm cận chính xác hơn vì khi có kim loại tiến về gần tới mức nào đó thì nó cảm biến được. Khoảng cách phụ thuộc vào bản chất kim loại & kích thước.


Cái của em em nghĩ nó phải sai số 1-2mm như công tắc tạch tạch cơ. Mục đích cũng chỉ để cho khỏi đâm khung máy. Mấy con trước em ko lắp. Con này có thời gian bầy vẽ tý. Hehe.

À còn 1 tác dụng nữa là lấy home. Mấy con dùng công tắc home sau hay bị lệch mất tầm 1mm. Hi vọng em này đỡ hơn tý.

Bác CKD có kinh nghiệm ko biết loại này có bị nhiễu khi biến tần chạy không nhỉ.

----------


## CKD

@Tuấn
Do cảm biến chỉ có 02 dây nên bản thân nó vừa phải lấy nguồn nuôi và phải phản hồi tín hiệu. Do đó loại này hơi khó dùng vì không hết nối trực tiếp vào BOB được. Tùy theo loại mà chịu được dòng điều khiển khác nhau. Cách dể dùng nhất là như cái hình mà em gởi.. sensor thì gắn cái cảm biến vào (nhớ có phân biệt +/-), chổ vị trí điện trở thì cho cái relay kiếng vào (loại 5, 12, 24, 100, 220V tùy theo loại sensor). Khi bị tác động nó sẽ kích đóng cái relay. Tron cái ảnh đó do đồ vay mượn nên nó có cái ký hiệu DASH2 thôi  :Big Grin: , mong các bác thông cảm.

@Tien Manh
Nhiểu thường ít phát sinh trên này.. mà thường tác động vào BOB bác ạ. Thông thường các loại BOB mà ta thấy bán đều chống nhiễu hơi kém. Để đảm bảo ít nhiễu thì việc cách ly các đường tín hiệu, cách ly nguồn nôi BOB ở 2 khối output/input v.v.. là rất quan trọng. Ngoài ra với các đầu vào tốc độ thấp như home, limit thì có thể tăng cường chống nhiễu bằng mạch lọc tụ/trở cũng cải thiện được phần nào.

----------

Tien Manh, Tuấn

----------


## ít nói

> Cái của em em nghĩ nó phải sai số 1-2mm như công tắc tạch tạch cơ. Mục đích cũng chỉ để cho khỏi đâm khung máy. Mấy con trước em ko lắp. Con này có thời gian bầy vẽ tý. Hehe.
> 
> À còn 1 tác dụng nữa là lấy home. Mấy con dùng công tắc home sau hay bị lệch mất tầm 1mm. Hi vọng em này đỡ hơn tý.
> 
> Bác CKD có kinh nghiệm ko biết loại này có bị nhiễu khi biến tần chạy không nhỉ.


trước đã láp rồi lầu xanh nhé . biến tần ko nối đất ko nhiễu gì nhưng có nhược điểm nếu phi vù phát 4000mm/p đâm vô limit thì cũng uỳnh 1 cái khá lớn nếu có điều kiện là 2 công tắc hành trình bao gồm 1 cảm biến quang trước rồi đến cảm biến tiệm cận. khi vô quang thì ko dừng hẳn mà tốc độ giảm xuống để đâm vô limit cho êm

----------


## Tien Manh

> trước đã láp rồi lầu xanh nhé . biến tần ko nối đất ko nhiễu gì nhưng có nhược điểm nếu phi vù phát 4000mm/p đâm vô limit thì cũng uỳnh 1 cái khá lớn nếu có điều kiện là 2 công tắc hành trình bao gồm 1 cảm biến quang trước rồi đến cảm biến tiệm cận. khi vô quang thì ko dừng hẳn mà tốc độ giảm xuống để đâm vô limit cho êm


Tông thì tốc cao thì chắc loịa nào cũng bị thôi. Sao hãm lại sự sung sướng đc :v. Thế nên em mới lắp ngang. Đã thứ tốc cao vẫn ổn.

----------


## ít nói

> Tông thì tốc cao thì chắc loịa nào cũng bị thôi. Sao hãm lại sự sung sướng đc :v. Thế nên em mới lắp ngang. Đã thứ tốc cao vẫn ổn.


thế mỗi lần về home ko có cách nào khi gần limit nó giảm tốc để đỡ đâm hả

----------

